# vermiculite or perlite



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Whta do use use to incubate your eggs ?


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i use vermiculite, but i will try perlite as it looks alot cleaner, but vermiculite is my main 1 for me..


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

i used vermiculite aswell had 100% sucess rate so far:2thumb:


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

I was reccomended SuperHatch, by a Gecko Breeder

SuperHatch (2 LBS) - Egg Incubation Media - Josh's Frogs


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i use perlite now after to many problems with vermiculite with getting mold and mites in a few tubs but since going onto perlite we have had no problems at all


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> i use perlite now after to many problems with vermiculite with getting mold and mites in a few tubs but since going onto perlite we have had no problems at all


 highly unlikely the mites would have come in on the vermiculite...


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Either - had good results with both.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer perlite.. I have tried both


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Where do you buy Perlite?


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Also has anybody tried using hatchrite, do you have to add water to it or not ?


----------

